# Looking in Cincinnati area , reactive dog



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Need recommendation in Cincinnati area. Dog has taken one six week session of basic obedience and is one year old . Dog is in "an active pet" home. Dog has a barking/ lunging issue and is way over owners heads . 

Any suggestions for GSD trainers in that area? Thanks!!!


----------



## phps01 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello Ponyfarm, 

I just now registered on the forum.I guess i posted my reply in the wrong place first time around. There are two places where i take my GSD, one is QCDTC, queen city dog training club(west chester,oh) which is AKC based and vom Clearcreek Bauernhof German Shepherds in Franklin,OH (vom Clearcreek Bauernhof German Shepherds) for Schutzhund. You don;t have to be a member to take classes.


Hope this helps.


----------

